# Franz Schubert Liederzyklus op. 25 D 795



## connyko

here I found a new text for a female singer published from Roland Nauenburg, Berlin
"Der schöne Müller"

rolandnauenburg.blogspot.com

Franz Schubert Der schöne Müller Liederzyklus op. 25 D 795 Text für eine Frauenstimme von Roland Nauenburg


----------

